# chipped tooth and dentist ?



## englishman (Dec 6, 2010)

hi all

I had a bizarre accident with a fork when i was eating, chipped and moved a tooth. Anyone know a Reasonable dentist in mexico city ? need someone asap.

thanks


----------

